# Il secondo obiettivo



## fran06

Hello...change of subject... Can you please check if when reading it makes sense?

My translation:

The second goal is to contribute to defining a set of common rules allowing the different cultural specificities to interact for the common order and interest. This is where we have to be careful. We cannot impose alliances of common values because we don’t know who would establish when a value is common.

In Italian:

Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettono alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune. Ed è qui la prima grande precauzione da adottare. Non si possono imporre alleanze di valori comuni poichè resta l'incognita di chi stabilisce che un valore sia comune.

Thanks


----------



## primo_cerchio

In Italian:

Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettano alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire per l'ordine e l'interesse comuni. Ed è qui la prima grande precauzione da adottare. Non si possono imporre alleanze di valori comuni poichè resta l'incognita di chi stabilisce che un valore sia comune.

Thanks[/quote]


----------



## fran06

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> In Italian:
> 
> Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettano alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire per l'ordine e l'interesse comuni. Ed è qui la prima grande precauzione da adottare. Non si possono imporre alleanze di valori comuni poichè resta l'incognita di chi stabilisce che un valore sia comune.
> 
> Thanks


 
Grazie per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo ma la traduzione è dall'italiano all'inglese.
Ho messo prima la mia traduzione perchè non volevo influenzarvi con l'originale in italiano....


Ciao


----------



## primo_cerchio

fran06 said:
			
		

> Grazie per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo ma la traduzione è dall'italiano all'inglese.
> Ho messo prima la mia traduzione perchè non volevo influenzarvi con l'originale in italiano....
> 
> 
> Ciao




Allora è sbagliato l'italiano


----------



## uinni

Ciao


			
				primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Il secondo obiettivo*,* è quello di partecipare a definire [molto meglio: "alla definizione di"] un quadro di regole comuni che permettano alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune. [brutto se non viene trasformata in un'incidentale: Ed] è qui la prima grande precauzione da adottare. Non si possono imporre alleanze di valori comuni poiché resta l'incognita di chi stabilisca che un valore sia comune.



My try:

The second goal is to contribute to *define* a set of common rules *which allow* the different cultural specificities to interact *for the sake of their common interest(s?)*. This is where we have to be careful. We cannot impose alliances of common values because we don’t know who would *decide* that a value is a common one.

uinni


----------



## utente

fran06 said:
			
		

> Hello...change of subject... Can you please check if when reading it makes sense?
> 
> My translation:
> 
> The second goal is to contribute to defining a set of common rules that allowsing the different cultural specificities (specificities è una traduzione diretta, ma non souna bene in inglese.  Forse "elements" o semplicemente "cultures" suona meglio.  Posso cercare un'altra parola.) to interact for the common order and interest. This is where we have to be careful. We cannot impose alliances of common values because we don’t know who would establish (establish va bene, ma la frase non suona buona-  forse "who would judge" o "who could decide"-- guarda alcune altre esempio sotto)when a value is common.
> 
> because it is difficult to determine which values are common to the different cultures.
> 
> because inter-cultural values are difficult to determine.
> 
> We cannot impose alliances of common values.  After all, who would decide which values are held in common?
> 
> 
> In Italian:
> 
> Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettono alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune. Ed è qui la prima grande precauzione da adottare. Non si possono imporre alleanze di valori comuni poichè resta l'incognita di chi stabilisce che un valore sia comune.
> 
> Thanks


 
Spero che una di queste frasi cattura la idea originale.

--Stevem


----------



## fran06

utente said:
			
		

> Spero che una di queste frasi cattura la idea originale.
> 
> --Stevem


 
Grazie mille Steven,

Uinni mi ha fatto venire un dubbio...

_cotribute to define_
or
_cotribute to defining?_

Grazie ancora a tutti
Fran


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Grazie mille Steven,
> 
> Uinni mi ha fatto venire un dubbio...
> 
> _cotribute to define_
> or
> _cotribute to defining?_
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti
> Fran


 
Sta' atento che gli americani te ne diranno una e gl'inglesi un'altra (magari se ne vien fuori anche un australiano colla sua...  ) 



Vedo comunque che utente non ha corretto il "order and", con il quale avevi "stravolto" la versione italiana.
Inoltre defines-> define (in italiano sono le regole il soggetto, non l'insieme).

Uinni


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> Sta' atentA che gli americani te ne diranno una e gl'inglesi un'altra (magari se ne vien fuori anche un australiano colla sua...  )
> 
> 
> 
> Uinni


 
Grazie per il consiglio
L'importante è che entrambi siano grammaticalmente correti


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Grazie per il consiglio
> L'importante è che entrambi siano grammaticalmente correti


 
Beh, (purtroppo) la correttezza grammaticale dev'essere riferita al contesto al quale la traduzione è rivolta.

Uinni
p.s.
Scusa per il mismatch di genere.


----------



## utente

uinni said:
			
		

> Sta' atento che gli americani te ne diranno una e gl'inglesi un'altra (magari se ne vien fuori anche un australiano colla sua...  )
> 
> 
> 
> Vedo comunque che utente non ha corretto il "order and", con il quale avevi "stravolto" la versione italiana.
> Inoltre defines-> define (in italiano sono le regole il soggetto, non l'insieme).
> 
> Uinni


 
Ciao, Uinni-
La frase è: The second goal is to contribute to defining a set of common rules that allows...

Il soggetto è "set", una parola singolare.  Cioè, il verbo debe essere anche singolare.  E' un errore comune (anche per madrelingua) pensare che "common rules" sia il soggetto, e quindi usare un verbo plurale.

--Steven


----------



## utente

fran06 said:
			
		

> Grazie mille Steven,
> 
> Uinni mi ha fatto venire un dubbio...
> 
> _contribute to define_
> or
> _contribute to defining?_
> 
> Grazie ancora a tutti
> Fran


 
Fran-

"Contribute to defining" è meglio. Contributing è un gerundio e, quindi, un sostantivo. "Contribute to define" forse non è sbagliato, ma non suona buono. 

Forse inoltre "help to define" va bene.  Non so il perchè, ma "help to define" suona buono ma non "contribute to define". Si può dire, inoltre, "help in defining" ma non si può dire "help in define".  

--Steven


----------



## You little ripper!

> Sta' atento che gli americani te ne diranno una e gl'inglesi un'altra (magari se ne vien fuori anche un australiano colla sua...  )


Eccone uno! They are both correct grammatically. I prefer "contribute to defining".


----------



## uinni

utente said:
			
		

> Ciao, Uinni-
> La frase è: The second goal is to contribute to defining a set of common rules that allows...
> 
> Il soggetto è "set", una parola singolare. Cioè, il verbo debe essere anche singolare. E' un errore comune (anche per madrelingua) pensare che "common rules" sia il soggetto, e quindi usare un verbo plurale.
> 
> --Steven


 
Actually, my point is that in Italian the rules (are the ones which) "do allow"; not the set itself. I cannot understand why in English one cannot keep that distinction.

Uinni


----------



## utente

uinni said:
			
		

> Actually, my point is that in Italian the rules (are the ones which) "do allow"; not the set itself. I cannot understand why in English one cannot keep that distinction.
> 
> Uinni


 
Ciao Uinni-

Non capisco la regola italiana .  In inglese, e specifico.  Nella frase "set of rules" il soggetto sempre è "set".

Dici che nella frase italiana "un quadro di regole"  il soggetto è "regole"?


----------



## uinni

utente said:
			
		

> Ciao Uinni-
> 
> Non capisco la regola italiana . In inglese, e specifico. Nella frase "set of rules" il soggetto sempre è "set".
> 
> Dici che nella frase italiana "un quadro di regole" il soggetto è "regole"?


 
It is not a rule of Italian. In Italian you can say:

Il secondo obiettivo è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permetta... = ... a set of rules that allows...
Il secondo obiettivo è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettano... = ... a set of rules that allow...

The two sentences are not equivalent. In the former the subject is "il quadro", in the latter "le regole". 
In this (fortunate) case, you can tell what the subject is by looking at the verb 

Uinni


----------



## utente

uinni said:
			
		

> It is not a rule of Italian. In Italian you can say:
> 
> Il secondo obiettivo è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permetta... = ... a set of rules that allows...
> Il secondo obiettivo è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettano... = ... a set of rules that allow...
> 
> The two sentences are not equivalent. In the former the subject is "il quadro", in the latter "le regole".
> In this (fortunate) case, you can tell what the subject is by looking at the verb
> 
> Uinni


 
Ah, grazie.  In realtà, c'è una differenza fra l'inglese e l'italiano in questa regola.


----------



## uinni

utente said:
			
		

> Ah, grazie. In realtà, c'è una differenza fra l'inglese e l'italiano in questa regola.


 
So, you are saying there is no way of translating (correctly) the second sentence (apart from changing it, of course)?  

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

uinni said:
			
		

> So, you are saying there is no way of translating (correctly) the second sentence (apart from changing it, of course)?
> 
> Uinni


 
Of course there is: Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettono alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune. 

The second objective is to participate in defining a set of common rules that allow diverse cultural specificities [whatever they may be!] to interact for their common interest.

(I think you said something similar a few posts back!).


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Of course there is: Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettono alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune.
> 
> The second objective is to participate in defining a set of common rules that allow diverse cultural specificities [whatever they may be!] to interact for their common interest.
> 
> (I think you said something similar a few posts back!).


 
(yes I did)

So, this "ill-famed English rule" does not exist...

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

uinni said:
			
		

> (yes I did)
> 
> So, this "ill-famed English rule" does not exist...
> 
> Uinni


 
Well, I am suffering from a head injury at the moment, so I am not going to tread into the world of rules.  However, my translation does not offend me in the least, so I will leave it at that.


----------



## utente

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Of course there is: Il secondo obiettivo, è quello di partecipare a definire un quadro di regole comuni che permettono alle diverse specificità culturali di inter-agire nell'ordine dell'interesse comune.
> 
> The second objective is to participate in defining a set of common rules that allow diverse cultural specificities [whatever they may be!] to interact for their common interest.
> 
> (I think you said something similar a few posts back!).


 
La frase va bene.  Quello che rimane è il dibattito su "allow" o "allows".  Preferisco io "allows".  Noi tutti riusciamo evitare un polemico così:

The second objective is to participate in defining a set of common rules that will allow diverse cultural specificities (sebbene "specificities" ancora non suoni (( l'uso giusto del congiuntivo?)) buono a me).

Va bene?


----------



## uinni

utente said:
			
		

> La frase va bene. Quello che rimane è il dibattito su "allow" o "allows". *Io* Preferisco *io* "allows". (Noi tutti) riusciamo *ad* evitare un*a* polemic*a* così:
> 
> The second objective is to participate in defining a set of common rules that will allow diverse cultural specificities (sebbene "specificities" ancora non suoni (( l'uso giusto del congiuntivo?)) buono a me).
> 
> Va bene?


 
Questo si chiama "tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano"  - ma qualcuno potrebbe obiettare che si tratti invece di "tagliare la testa al toro".

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

I'm afraid I don't understand the objection to having "that allow..." modify rules and not set.  The set is the set of all the rules that do x, y, and z and not other things.

I would like to buy a set of plates that have gold and pink decorations.

(I'm telling you which plates go in the set.)

Like I said, I'm under the weather, so I won't fight this, but I'm not sure a rule to the contrary exists.


----------



## utente

ElaineG said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't understand the objection to having "that allow..." modify rules and not set. The set is the set of all the rules that do x, y, and z and not other things.
> 
> I would like to buy a set of plates that have gold and pink decorations.
> 
> (I'm telling you which plates go in the set.)
> 
> Like I said, I'm under the weather, so I won't fight this, but I'm not sure a rule to the contrary exists.


 
Elaine-

Sorry you're not feeling well.  Your example is right.  The subject could be either set or plates.

I'm probably being too picky concerning the original sentence .

Scusa, Fran.  Non volevo fare la tua domanda più difficile.

--Steven


----------



## fran06

utente said:
			
		

> Elaine-
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well. So do I!!!
> 
> Scusa, Fran. Non volevo fare rendere la tua domanda più difficile. Non c'è problema anzi, mi interessano molto i diversi punti di vista!
> 
> --Steven


 


Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!


----------



## uinni

utente said:
			
		

> I'm probably being too picky concerning the original sentence .


... But I haven't an headache -yet (Ops. Sorry. I learn I should say "I do not have an headache -yet") so I would like to point out that the original sentence said that "the rules allow" not that the "set of rules allows"! 

Uinni


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> ... But I haven't an headache -yet (Ops. Sorry. I learn I should say "I do not have an headache -yet") so I would like to point out that the original sentence said that "the rules allow" not that the "set of rules allows"!
> 
> Uinni


 
Ma ti riferisci al mio testo Uinni?
Se he così il testo originale italiano parla di _un quadro di regole/_a _set of rules..... _

__


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ma ti riferisci al mio testo Uinni?
> Se *è* così il testo originale italiano parla di _un quadro di regole/_a _set of rules..... _
> 
> __


 
"...che permett*ano"*

(beh? Sei disattenta sul tuo stesso testo ora?  )

Sono qui perché desidero imparare e preferisco che le cose mi siano chiarite (senza tagliar la testa al toro). Siccome sembrava ci fosse una "strana" regola in Inglese, non era il caso di lasciar perdere...

Uinni


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> "
> (beh? Sei disattenta sul tuo stesso testo ora?  )
> 
> Sono qui perché desidero imparare e preferisco che le cose mi siano chiarite (senza tagliar la testa al toro). Siccome sembrava ci fosse una "strana" regola in Inglese, non era il caso di lasciar perdere...
> 
> Uinni


 
Perdona l'errore di stanchezza!  Sono qui che traduco da troppe ore e le mie dita si incrociano sulla tastiera per non parlare della mia testa...
Non intendevo assolutamente dirti di lasciar perdere ma volevo solo precisare il testo della frase su cui si sta dibbattendo.

PS il testo originale dice:che permett*o*no


----------



## primo_cerchio

fran06 said:
			
		

> Grazie per avermi dedicato il tuo tempo ma la traduzione è dall'italiano all'inglese.
> Ho messo prima la mia traduzione perchè non volevo influenzarvi con l'originale in italiano....
> 
> 
> Ciao



Proprio per quello lo avevo corretto perchè era cannato!


----------



## Erasmus

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Allora è sbagliato l'italiano



In effetti, lo sento poco ... "gradevole" quest'italiano ...
Provo a migliorarlo un po' (secondo i miei gusti, _of course_):

[La prima "virgola" è in più; ho cambiato qualche congiuntivo in indicativo e viceversa; l'attributo "comuni" riferito a "regole" non esprime il significato voluto (ed è anche pleonastico); "interagire", non "inter-agire";  le "precauzioni" non si "adottano" ma si "prendono" (o semplicemente si "hanno"); ecc. Confrontare il testo che segue con l'originale].

"_Il secondo obiettivo è quello di partecipare a definire un insieme di regole [valide per tutti] che permettano alle diverse specificità culturali di interagire nell'interesse comune. Ed è qui la prima grande precauzione da prendere. Non si possono imporre alleanze basate su valori comuni perché resta l'incognita di chi stabilisce quando un valore è comune._"

Però:  "De gustibus ..." 

Ciao a tutti.


----------



## fran06

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Proprio per quello lo avevo corretto perchè era cannato!


 
Ma che vuol dire _cannato_? 

Comunque, usa il presente _permettono_ perchè non è un'ipotesi è una certezza.
Le regole permettono alle diverse culture di inter-agire. Si sa, è cosa certa ed è per questo importante stabilirle.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Cannato vuol dire sbagliato errato non giusto.
Forse è troppo slang ma si usa.


----------



## uinni

fran06 said:
			
		

> Ma che vuol dire _cannato_?
> 
> Comunque, usa il presente _permettono_ perchè non è un'ipotesi è una certezza.
> Le regole permettono alle diverse culture di inter-agire. Si sa, è cosa certa ed è per questo importante stabilirle.


 
E allora avresti dovuto scrivere:
"...regole comuni,[<-virgola] che permettono..."

Uinni


----------



## fran06

uinni said:
			
		

> E allora avresti dovuto scrivere:
> "...regole comuni,[<-virgola] che permettono..."
> 
> Uinni


 
Se avessi dovuto tradurre dall'inglese all'italiano, ma visto che il testo che sto traducendo (di cui non sono io l'autrice) *è in italiano*.......

Ho solo avuto l'ingrato compito di doverlo tradurre.


----------



## utente

Una nota (una confessione) sulla "regola":

Forse, come gli insegnanti di 20 anni fa , sono un po' rigido rispetto alle regole.  In realtà, Elaine ha ragione.  La cosidetto regola che "set" deve essere sempre il soggetto è, di fatto, la regola.  Ma, avendo letto (è giusto questo uso?) l'esempio di Elaine (scusa, Uinna), ho ricordato che una volta avevo letto un articolo sulla regola.  Lo scrittore (di grammatica) ha suggerito che la regola dovrebbe essere rilassata.  Non è ufficiale, ma lui aveva fatto la stessa spiegazione che Uinni ed Elaine ha fatto oggi.  

Spesso tengo troppo stretto le regole grammaticali.  

--Steven


----------

